# Posting Reply Problems



## pedro47 (Nov 6, 2022)

I'm experiencing posting replies to the website this morning..
Maybe it is me.

Even trying to post this topics to the website.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 6, 2022)

appears the server somehow ran out of disc space this morning, been working on it ever since.  have some breathing space now.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 6, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> appears the server somehow ran out of disc space this morning, been working on it ever since.  have some breathing space now.


Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 6, 2022)

should be fully functinonal at the moment, sorry for the downtime!


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 6, 2022)

its interesting, this specific thread takes forever for me to reply to....vs all others being instantaneous.

thinking perhaps the sql database for the forums needs to go thru its full cycle to reindex itself and such for everything to return to normal after running out of disc space.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 6, 2022)

I still cannot post on any thread instantly.


----------



## sponger76 (Nov 6, 2022)

Maybe the gremlins from MVC's servers hopped through the internet and snuck into TUG's.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 6, 2022)

How long does it now to post a reply ?


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 6, 2022)

signing off.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 6, 2022)

takes roughly 15 seconds for me to post a reply in this thread.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 6, 2022)

its interesting, the post seems to take place just fine...but the little timer box stays for an extended period.  ie after a few seconds you can simpy refresh the page and see your reply despite that little timer still going.


----------



## Free2Roam (Nov 6, 2022)

I couldn't get on this morning, then hit a snag when I finally got on... thought it wasn't posting... ended up posting same message 3 times

Sent from my Surface Duo using Tapatalk


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 6, 2022)

may experience some lag, having to rebuild the search index now.


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 6, 2022)

appears just the deletion of the old search index table and starting the rebuild has fixed the little delay issue however!


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 6, 2022)

signing off. There is a flash scrolling above the words in *Blue.
example: Forums; what

I attempt to post this message before noon today.*


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 6, 2022)

index rebuilt, all the issues ive seen have gone away for me!


----------



## vacationtime1 (Nov 6, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> index rebuilt, all the issues ive seen have gone away for me!


Good, because a day without TUG is like a day without sunshine.


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 6, 2022)

TUGBrian said:


> index rebuilt, all the issues ive seen have gone away for me!


 *A Big Thanks,
TUGBrian, you need to be employed by MVC & Wyndham. LOL....IMHO*


----------



## DaveNV (Nov 6, 2022)

pedro47 said:


> *A Big Thanks,
> TUGBrian, you need to be employed by MVC & Wyndham. LOL....IMHO*



No, because then he'd start lying to us, making promises that he couldn't keep, and blaming it on the computer.  LOL! 

Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 6, 2022)

DaveNV said:


> No, because then he'd start lying to us, making promises that he couldn't keep, and blaming it on the computer.  LOL!
> 
> Dave


*That is so funny. But maybe true. .. LOL*


----------

